# New 5* Hotel Near the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

My dad just got home construction weekly and there is a new hotel coming up on the jumairah beah road near the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi. it will have 300 rooms and its a 5 star. the client is a local investor. and it will cost AED 300 million.
R


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

another new 5* hotel, btw how many are there at the moment? I mean there are proabably atleast 30 new hotels in that category planned and u/c.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nice
is it a tower or a low-rise?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i remember hearing about this a month or two back. 
i just cant force any information out of my brain.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

This sounds great!


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

will be tall and will be behind DIMSC, will have to be tall as not much land and will block the views from Le reve and co along beach road


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai has just a few beach side Hotels. Definitelly it needs many more.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

will this be beachside? in DIMC? or on the road behind it?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hmmm
another tower blocking the view
it will be scary to live in 3rd row then, eg marina heights
and there are still many free plots!!!


----------

